
To secure a safer future for AI, we need the benefit of a female perspective - raleighm
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/23/to-secure-safer-future-for-ai-we-need-benefit-of-female-perspective
======
Causality1
>Barry replied smugly that it could do cool stuff like inflating or deflating
the tyres while going along at 70mph. She looked at him, open-mouthed, and
then asked why in the name of God anyone would want to do that. “Er…,” he
replied, stumped.

It's a bit sad the author couldn't take ten seconds to find out why central
tire inflation systems exist and what they do. They allow vehicles to adjust
tire pressure for optimum performance on different surfaces, including
preventing damage to delicate surfaces like farmland. They also prevent a
puncture or slow leak from disabling or stranding a vehicle. Rather than
performing a quick Google search, the author just assumed "LOL men r so dumb
you guys"

